# Newbury @ The Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury in Newbury, Berkshire starting 19/05/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=810

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Robell has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Us too


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CurlyBoy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyhippy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Expatbe (May 7, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Expatbe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jac, can you remove me from the Newbury show rally please? Would love to go again, but will be in California instead! I hadn't booked with Warners.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We will be there all booked


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tan-all-over said:


> We will be there all booked


I have added you onto our rally list Chris

Jacquie

I have added you


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jac,, can you confirm me please. Good to see we are approaching last years numbers and hopefully get towards the 40 mark by the time bookings close.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot unconfirmed on the rally listy folks who's booked and who hasn't??? come on shout up and if you haven't yet booked
get to it.

*BOOKING CLOSES AT 2PM ON WEDNESDAY 4TH MAY

*Jacquie


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!
All paid up - will you please enter me as confirmed - didn't get an email with the confirmation link


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone please confirm us (alandsue) and 'macd' please. Tried 2 PM's. Don't know if they got through as my Sent folder allegedly has 0 items?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok folks that just leaves

jennie
caz-cat

Still un confirmed have you guys booked? booking closes on 4th May.

If any more of you are joining us there please be quick adding yourself to the rally list and booking with Warner's


Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we received the ticket today so counting down the days, wont be going away this weekend 'cos the traffic here on the A30 Cornwall is "heavy", it'll only get worse due to the major roadworks at Temple!!!!
curlyboy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Our tickets arrived today as well, hope it gets a bit warmer before the show.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

jarcadia has just added their name to attend this rally 
All paid up can you please enter me as confirmed


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

jarcadia said:


> jarcadia has just added their name to attend this rally
> All paid up can you please enter me as confirmed


All confirmed now, it will be really nice to see you again 😊


----------



## mushy (Feb 6, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

mushy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Pre-booking for this rally has now CLOSED You can still turn up and camp at the show but you will be in General Camping and not with the Motorhome Facts rally.

The following names on the list are still showing unconfirmed:-
jennie
caz_cat
mushy
salfy
Can you please post on this thread if you have now booked and someone will confirm you on the list. Thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clianthus said:


> Pre-booking for this rally has now CLOSED You can still turn up and camp at the show but you will be in General Camping and not with the Motorhome Facts rally.
> 
> The following names on the list are still showing unconfirmed:-
> jennie
> ...


Jen, Just found a few PM's on the old site re Newbury! Mushy wanted confirming. Salfy is her sister so I expect she has also booked with Warners. I am back in circulation after our Northen trip but busy as my CH / water system is being replaced at home. I have no access to detailed information regarding MHF members details so could you send them to me? I expect I'll get my Warners pack in the next few days or so. Ray


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Jen not around ATM so I've confirmed Mushy and Salfy for you, just leaves jennie and caz_cat unconfirmed.

I think it's usually Jac that constructs the detailed lists but I'm sure that Jen can probably do it. I'll ask her to download a copy and send it to you once she's back on line.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have received my Marshall pack from Warners. We have a change of location from last year and we are now back down nearer the entertainment Marquee. I have attached a site plan which may possibly be changed by Warner's when they mark the site out.
Note that Thursday and Friday gate opening times are 0800 to 2100 on BOTH days. { Thursday has been 1000 - 2100 on previous years}.

Any problems or queries after Wednesday 18th phone me on 07767147333 as I will not have internet access.
Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have started to look at the discrepancies between the MHF list and Warners.

There are a total of 34 on Warners list and 33 on MHF including myself on both lists. The following appear on Warners list but not on MHF:

Alderton DL04UGN: I think this is mickric (Mike and Shirley). 

Davison YJ15 EZD I think this is aldhp21 (Alan)

Lockett DX12 UHP

North WA58 BXZ

Any info on the last 2 gratefully received.

Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The following appear on MHF list but NOT on Warners.

Tan-all-over: showing confirmed on MHF list. I have contacted via email and PM

jennie: Not confirmed on MHF list so assume not booked.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

jennie not booked Ray I have removed her
Alderton is mickric so ive added him on
Davidson is aldhp21
Not sure about the other 2 but one could be Tan-all-over
as he did pm me to say he had booked but he hadn't put 
himself on the list so I added him

Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Only one discrepancy remaining. Lockett DX12 UHP is on Warners list but not on MHF


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello to everybody at Newbury, sorry we couldn't make it as we are suffering in the california heat!! Hope everybody is having a great time, and it's not too cold.....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> hello to everybody at Newbury, sorry we couldn't make it as we are suffering in the california heat!! Hope everybody is having a great time, and it's not too cold.....


A bit early for us Mike. Newbury Show is next weekend. Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh bugger! Hope you all have a great time anyway!!!!


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Hi, everone hope to see you all at newbury, hope to turn up thursday afternoon


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am leaving home soon for Newbury. I will look forward to seeing you all tomorrow or Friday and hope you have a safe trip.
I hope to mark out the route from the entrance to our pitching area but the Warner Marshall's will assist if any doubt. 
I will not be on the internet so any problems phone me on 07767147333.

Ray

PS. Bring your raincoat


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thanks RayC for your hard work this weekend ...... such a shame that the weather was so awful on Saturday....now we are home it is blue skies and sunny.....never mind! 

Bertie had a wonderful time and has learned a lot about all the work involved in motorhoming!

Sundial


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We went as general riff raff :grin2:

Our first visit to Newbury and I was a bit disappointed and not just with the weather which was dreadful

I was hoping to see a bigger choice of second hand vans but the only thing that tickled my fancy was a very expensive Cathargo :crying:

I was disappointed with the seating layout in the entertainment tent on Saturday too, no tables and squashed in rows like sardines, we didn't stay

We left early this morning as our field was starting to look very slippy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rayc said:


> A bit early for us Mike. Newbury Show is next weekend. Ray


judging by the weather, maybe having it last week would have been better!!


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi All


A belated thanks for all the efforts at the weekend. Sorry we left without saying goodbye and thanks in person but we decided to leave early rather than have issues later getting off the field if it became too muddy! And sadly work calls today bright and early.


Hope to see you again next year!!!


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all. Thanks to RayC and Mrs RayC for all their efforts in organising the meet. It was our first one and we weren't sure what to expect, but as soon as we arrived on Thursday everyone made us really welcome. 
We left early this morning expecting (a) possibly having difficulty getting off 'the paddock' and (b) expecting there to be queues to get off the show site, but......... all went extremely easy all the way. Van now cleaned and washed ready for the next trip 0
Have to agree with Kaytutt about the disappointing entertainment on Saturday night, but Sunday night's was a lot better. :headbang:

Hope to meet up with you at another event in the near future - just need to check calendars now :read2:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to our intrepid Marshals for keeping us all in order. No one around when I left so couldn't say goodbye!


Good to see Jackie, John and a few old faces - long time since I've been to a rally and mostly new faces now. Must try to make it to more meets!


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to our marshals, had a great weekend, really good to meet other MHF members. Chris and Sandra + Jack.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you very much Ray and Lesley for organising another brilliant MHF rally. Also thank you to your support team - look forward to seeing everyone soon.

Andrea Bob & Ellie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ray Lesley Pam Keith and Malcolm for marshalling. Nice to see some new faces and catch up with some old faces. Look forward to seeing you all again at another rally soon


Jac & John & the terrorists


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Ray, Leslie, Pam, Keith and Malcolm for marshalling the rally. Hope to see you all again at Shabbington.

PS Sorry I didn't get to say bye to everyone but once Ken got the van plus car and trailer moving on the wet grass, I had to get in to avoid being moaned at for gossiping:wink2:


----------

